# Don't Call It A Come Back, I Never Left.....



## Uthinkso (Oct 25, 2007)

I decided I liked the idea of a journal, so I wanted to get this going again. 

Quick update, I was eating my normal diet that enabled me to lose a lot of weight and put on "some" muscle. Then in four weeks time put on 20lbs of pure blubber. Went to the doctor, poked me with every needle they had and determined I have a mild case of diabetes. I am on a pill for that and also getting injections every two weeks of testosterone to get my levels back up to a normal level. If you'd like to read more on that see here http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/general-health-awareness/83448-ive-been-quite-lately-here.html .

I'm rocking the four day total body routine these days and with the wife carrying 14 credits its taking all my time to make sure I get the four days done. I'm also finishing my basement and have a 15 month old running around, keeping up with her is cardio of its own.

I'll post my routine per day as we go here. Today happens to be a day off on the weights, I just do 30min of cardio today.


----------



## NordicNacho (Oct 25, 2007)

From personal experiance I would recomend swimming if you really want to take the weight off fast and build muscle.  It takes it off fast plus it really seems to help my mood


----------



## DOMS (Oct 25, 2007)

It's about damn time!  

So, what are the details of your workouts?






YouTube Video


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 25, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> From personal experiance I would recomend swimming if you really want to take the weight off fast and build muscle.  It takes it off fast plus it really seems to help my mood



Ya know thats not a half bad idea. My wife has started a program as well and is a former collegiate swimmer so perhaps this is one thing we could do together.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's about damn time!
> 
> So, what are the details of your workouts?
> 
> ...




I'll get that up as they un-ravel it will be easier for me to type them. It looks like a upper push-legs-upper pull-heavy legs.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 25, 2007)

NordicNacho said:


> From personal experiance I would recomend swimming if you really want to take the weight off fast and build muscle.  It takes it off fast plus it really seems to help my mood



I love swimming. It's great for all around conditioning. I need to get off my ass and do it more, but I've been pretty busy. Yeah, swimming is great!


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 29, 2007)

Ok Leg day, was more for reps today. I've been working on isolating good form and keep tension on the muscle for the entire movement. 

Barbell Squats
95lbx10
135lbx15
135lbx15
185lbx15
Rest 90 seconds between sets (FOR ALL EXCERCISES)

Seated Calf Raises
2-45lb plates x20
"             "    x20
2-70lb per side x10

Standing Hamstring Curls 
50lb per side x10 per leg(x3)


Deadlifts
135x20
155x15
185x15
215x10
(two minute rest in between sets, was all over the form which is why the weight is down and the reps are up. Slow and controlled movement was the order of the day here)

15deg incline walk at 3.5mph for 45min afterwards


I staggered to my car looking like I had been sitting at the bar all night, it was a rough walk and I've appreciate my car seat more. Also I'd officially like to make a motion that no gyms should have stairs at the entrance.


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 30, 2007)

Ran 3 miles this morning before work. Kind of half ass training for the 5K race I am doing in a few weeks. Its outdoors so I'm really wanting to have a good five mile pace down so I know I can hold it for 5k.

Upper Push tomorrow


----------



## Uthinkso (Oct 31, 2007)

Met with my counselor this morning and ran over on time, so I'm gonna have to get push upper on thursday morning.

This evening will be the battle I get into with my wife every year. The candy handout. We're one of the sunflower see houses, we just don't do the candy thing and if we do I give each kid a handful until its all gone.

She has ten vanity pounds she wants to get rid of, but when she gets close she steps out of line again. Its my job to help her stay on track. Not to mention I have almost no self control for certain trigger foods, which is why I keep them away.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 5, 2007)

Well I may have well fucked myself yesterday. I'm headed to the docs tomorrow. Might have jacked my shoulder again.

I was doing DB decline press, left shoulder got tight on the way down and it hurt so I lowered the weight onto my chest and sat up. As I did that I felt a pop and got a pins and needles feeling in my elbow. I wasn't going especially heavy being my first set 50lb DB. 

I went and walked on the treadmill to do some cardio then left. I wake this morning and its killing me. Luckily I have some stuff at the house for pain, so I'll be alright until I get to the doc. This just sucks, especially since its the same shoulder I tore up in 2000. 

Wish me luck.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2007)

What did you originally do to your shoulder?


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What did you originally do to your shoulder?



Rotator Cuff....had the surgery and have been great. Rehabed it for six months.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 5, 2007)

Ah shitty.  Think I am sitting on a torn Labrum right now.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah shitty.  Think I am sitting on a torn Labrum right now.



Ouch...the labrum is more joint related if recall correctly. That can be nasty, take your time with it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 6, 2007)

Back from the doctor, he and I see each other every three weeks it seems now. Fucked up, for a guy that doesn't like the doctor that much.

Any how, he took some x-rays and pushed around. The pushing didn't hurt, but during the exam when I pushed against him pushing back at me, it caused pain. 

Films showed my rotator to be inflamed slightly, he said lay off the pressing for two weeks. No upper body pressing excercises and for the love of god stretch shoulders good and warm up the rotators with some light weight excercises before putting a load on them.

So its not torn, and they don't have to go back in. A good day over all. I'll focus on some cardio and see if I can't ditch a quick 10lb with some extra HIIT.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 6, 2007)

Didn't know you could see tears with an xray.

Thought you would need an MRI.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 6, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Didn't know you could see tears with an xray.
> 
> Thought you would need an MRI.



At this point he said it just looks inflamed and no further testing is neccesary. Back in 00 I had all sorts of testing done, and MRI was part of it.


----------



## Uthinkso (Nov 15, 2007)

Alright boys and girls I'm due for an update. Here. Its been a little over a week since I visited my doc and I have to admit I do feel better.

I'm not looking forward to dropping the weights back down on all of my push excercises, but it rather that then get hurt again. Decline presses are permenantly off the list.

I've been doing cardio 3-4 times a week right now and laying off the weight training all together over this two week period. When I get back, I'm going to do a push/pull/legs routine with a rep range of 12-15 for most excercises. I'll start with that and move around as needed.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 8, 2008)

Its been a year roughly since first visiting fitday.com and ironmagazine.com, and its been educational to say the least. I didn't take to things as quickly as I would have liked, but I'm still at it and thats what matters. Its a growing process and an evolution, and its taken me time to realize that. For a long time I had this "all or nothing" mentality. Your either in the gym five days a week and eat clean 365 days a year or you fail. In the end you only fail yourself, and we are each our own judge and jury. We are human and we need to enjoy life, but its important to moderate our enjoyment. I do this to feel better, and live a healthier life so I am around to see my little girl grow up. 

So while I didn't leave 2007 as the year of mass weight loss, and break into 2008 in the perfect body I want, I am still pleased. I'm pleased because I'm coming into 2008 with a "better" body than I had in 2007 or any time since 2000. That in its own right is an achievment, I've made strides and while I did fall short of my total goals, life goes on and I just push towards 2008. I've battled medical issues, some obvious some not so clear and I've come away a better person.

Thanks for everybody at this site for tolerating my often times impulsive personality. I am deffinitely an immediate gratification type person, and this fitness game is everything but immediate. Its taken me time to realize that, and to let a plan work itself out and run its course. My goals are set and my focus is clear. This is a lifestyle, and not a diet.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 8, 2008)

I'd just like to say: you left.




You just went through a step that most weightlifters go through.  The key is that you made it through.

Now lets see some workouts!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 8, 2008)

Uthinkso said:


> Its been a year roughly since first visiting fitday.com and ironmagazine.com, and its been educational to say the least. I didn't take to things as quickly as I would have liked, but I'm still at it and thats what matters. Its a growing process and an evolution, and its taken me time to realize that. For a long time I had this "all or nothing" mentality. Your either in the gym five days a week and eat clean 365 days a year or you fail. In the end you only fail yourself, and we are each our own judge and jury. We are human and we need to enjoy life, but its important to moderate our enjoyment. I do this to feel better, and live a healthier life so I am around to see my little girl grow up.
> 
> So while I didn't leave 2007 as the year of mass weight loss, and break into 2008 in the perfect body I want, I am still pleased. I'm pleased because I'm coming into 2008 with a "better" body than I had in 2007 or any time since 2000. That in its own right is an achievment, I've made strides and while I did fall short of my total goals, life goes on and I just push towards 2008. I've battled medical issues, some obvious some not so clear and I've come away a better person.
> 
> Thanks for everybody at this site for tolerating my often times impulsive personality. I am deffinitely an immediate gratification type person, and this fitness game is everything but immediate. Its taken me time to realize that, and to let a plan work itself out and run its course. My goals are set and my focus is clear. This is a lifestyle, and not a diet.



It is easy to realize that. But now step back and do something about it.

How has things been going with the thyroid and everything?


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 9, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> It is easy to realize that. But now step back and do something about it.
> 
> How has things been going with the thyroid and everything?




The medical stuff is under control finally. I have to keep an eye on my shoulder, but other than that I should be good for 2008.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 19, 2008)

Last two weeks have been a blur, and in an effort to eat clean and make the gym I've been everything but consistent. My wife is in her finally semester carrying 16 credits and working 30hrs a week. I also work full time, and then spend the evenings with our 18 month old. 

Plain and simple I know I can make two days a week, with hopes for three at the absolute best. It sucks and I'm pleased, but at least its only for another 14 weeks. I have my treadmill at the house, that will become a key item for me I feel. Now I just have to try and cram everything into two work outs. I'm going to post up my version of upper body/ lower body for critique later.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 22, 2008)

Alright did the upper body day yesterday, and resting today. It was good, and I was pretty tired when I left. I wish I could cut the time down, but I like to do cardio after weights and seeing as I only get two training days per week I want to make the most of them. Workout went as follows.

Flat Barbell Bench
3 sets 10/8/6 rep
60 sec. RI for all excercises

Incline DB Bench
3 x10 reps (55,60,65)

Seating Cable Rows
3x10 reps
(160,180,200)

Preacher Curls w/EZ Bar
85lbx10- 3 sets

Upper body raises (lower back focus)
3 sets x 20 reps

That is my upper day, I really would like to incorporate some form of cable or seated x-overs. Those have always hit my chest HARD!!!

Lower body day yet to come.

I'm doing HIIT cardio after weights on the two days I week I'm able to do them. I have the treadmill in my basement and I'm doing 45 min-1hr of a brisk walk on an incline. 3.5-4mph and 5-10 degree incline.


Thats the start for now, I'll fill in lower body day when it comes. I hate having to do it this way, but its what I can fit in the schedule for the next four months.


----------



## Uthinkso (Jan 31, 2008)

Alright slackin on my postin again. Been busy though, shelled a quick 10lb just getting things adjusted again and I'm sitting back where I was weight and BF wise before the holiday.

If anybody picks up FLEX magazine check it out the feature leg routine with Justin Harris and Steve Kuclo. Kuclo is a great friend of mine, and the cat that helps me the most with my diet and training plan. Its a good article on DC training if your interested, and for me its always cool to see people you know in print.

So lower body day I broke down and made a split into a third day. Push, pull, legs just works so much better than upper lower to me. I can get a good workout doing upper/lower but I don't seem to get burnt as much as I do on P/P/L.

In other news I did set a new PR on the bench at 190lb, I know its nothing crazy but since my shoulder injury years ago I haven't been able to move much more than 165lb. Also I bailed out on a deadlift attempt at 455lb, I did 405x2 and 425x2. So I figured I had it covered at 455lb, but as I pulled I felt my form go out the window and noticed I was pulling the bar up un-even so I just lowered it back down. Just coming off an injury I'm not looking to kill myself just yet. In the past few months I have really developed an interest in powerlifting though opposed to body building per say. Not that I'm in a body builders shape at 18% BF, but I get more personal satisfaction from moving big weights for small reps. God I hope I'm not becoming that gym dildo that I've laughed at for so many years. 

I'm gonna do push tomorrow after work. I'll post up the results then.


----------

